# "Multi-emerge"... controindicazioni?

## HoX

Che cosa succede se io mentre emergo il pacchetto X (e le sue dipendenze Y,Z,K) da un altro terminale avvio emergo il pacchetto A (e le sue dipendenze B,C,D)? Posso avere dei problemi? Ovviamente nessuno dei pacchetti è vitale per il sistema (come ad esempio portage o glibc).

Finora le poche volte che l'ho fatto non mi ha dato rogne, ma per sicurezza chiedo conferma a voi

----------

## riverdragon

Se i due pacchetti e le relative dipendenze sono completamente indipendenti gli uni dagli altri potresti anche non avere problemi, ma io al posto tuo non rischierei  :Wink: 

----------

## xveilsidex

penso che il multi emerge vada bene con pacchetti binari.. o sbaglio?

----------

## Fresbeeplayer

portage, a differenza di apt-get, consente il "multi-emerge" perchè tutto il lavoro viene svolto dentro la cartella tmp (se non cambiata) una subdirectory per pacchetto. Quindi durante l'emerge non ci dovrebbero esserci problemi di parallelismo. L'unico momento in cui portage impone un lock al database è quando sta copiando i file appena compilati nella root; questo può essere fatto da un processo di emerge alla volta (gli altri aspettano).

La controindicazione è data dal fatto che stai impiegando una CPU e un hard disk per più compilazioni, il che rallenta mostruosamente le prestazioni (a questo punto è inutile star lì a settare al meglio il parametro -jN ...)

----------

## mrfree

A me capita di utilizzarlo e non ho mai avuto problemi naturalmente se, come hanno già fatto notare, i due emerge sono "indipendenti"

----------

## djinnZ

A me è capitato di usarlo in fase di prima installazione (uh, mi sono scordato di... vabbè, apro un'altra sessone e lo installo in contemporanea). Anche in caso di pacchetti con le medesime dipendenze in genere si comporta abbastanza bene, quindi non cercherà di fare l'emerge in contemporanea del medesimo pacchetto ma molto facilmente te lo ricompila due volte o ti fa un downgrade.

Ovviamente sono osservazioni al comportamento riscontrato più di un anno fa, non so se i devel hanno corretto ed ad ogni nuovo step emerge verifica nuovamente se le dipendenze sono soddisfatte o meno o hanno fatto un pasticcio, nel frattempo. Di certo se usi il  --resume non sai mai quale dei due (o più) emerge riparte e se te li completa tutti.

Di sicuro alla fine di un emerge multiplo devi sempre lanciare un revdep-rebuild, perdi più tempo a compilare, stressi non poco la macchina e rischi di saturare lo spazio in /var/tmp.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

E' dannoso perchè se in make.conf indichiamo di lanciare con -j 3 make compilazioni parallele, se lanciamo 2 emerge avremo 6 make contemporanei che si andranno a zappare sui piedi a vicenda...

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, si zappano sui piedi. però il tutto è safe, nel senso: al massimo ci mette una vita ma non ti sputtana il sistema grazie ai lock sul packing unpacking e merge unmerge del pacchetto. Di sicuro non ti permette di "compilare più velocemente". il processore è quello e da li non ti schiodi al massimo puoi rallentare notevoltemente la compilazione a causa dei vari context switch.

però rispetto a qualche anno fa questa è una operazione sicura, e tendo a rimarcarlo.

----------

## koma

Confermo compilo da molto tempo + programmi contemporaneamente in parallelo con emerge una volta per un terst di stress ho emsso in compilazione una 50ina di pacchetti.

Apparte il fatto che il pc era ingestibile non ha dato problemi ci ha messo solo 6 ore a finire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

confermo, emerge multipli occasionali, mai avuto problemi

----------

## magowiz

mi è successo occasionalmente di doverlo fare ma non ho riscontrato alcun problema, se si escludono maggiori tempi di attesa dovuti a una stra-saturazione della cpu e alle attese sui lock.

----------

